# JBL W15GTI MKII What am i in store for??



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

JUsT GOT ONE OF THESE FOR 190 SHIPPED! LOOKING TO GO PORTED AT 32 HZ WITH A 1200 WATTS OR SO ON IT HOW DO YOU THINK THE OUTPUT AND THE sq WILL BE I LISTEN TO MOSTLY RAP AND R NB AND A LIL KINGS OF LEON HAHA.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

ive already seqarched and read reviews i just want to here what others have to say


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

and whats the face palm for?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Killa Camry said:


> JUsT GOT ONE OF THESE FOR 190 SHIPPED! LOOKING TO GO PORTED AT 32 HZ WITH A 1200 WATTS OR SO ON IT HOW DO YOU THINK THE OUTPUT AND THE sq WILL BE I LISTEN TO MOSTLY RAP AND R NB AND A LIL KINGS OF LEON HAHA.


^that.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

With JBL's commitment to professional sound, I don't think you will have a problem being satisfied. As long as the speaker is in the right enclosure you can expect a very accurate low end speaker with gobs of output. 

I've not personally played with the MKII's although I've heard a system with 3 MKII 10's, but I used to have a set up with one of JBL's first line of subs for the car known as "Competition Automotive Series" I had a T180 in 9 cubic feet 2 T120's in 3 cubes and 4 T80's in two seperate boxes with almost a cube ana half per box, all running off HK CA260's (in a custom conversion van). To this day it is one of the most musical low end setups I've heard. 

Over the years JBL has always been some of the best sound you could buy. They weren't always the friendliest where box volume was concerned, but the newer MKII's are much better at competing with the small enclosure high excursion woofers popular by today's standards' while still maintaining their musical nature.


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks finnaly someone with something itelligent to say not just a put down. 

I plan on going with 3.8 - 4.0 cu ft ported.


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks finnaly someone with something itelligent to say not just a put down. 

I plan on going with 3.8 - 4.0 cu ft ported.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

If you expect an intelligent reply, then you should post like an adult.


----------



## j_blackman (Jun 14, 2009)

Man, you are going to HATE that subwoofer. Especially with that size enclosure.

I suggest you have it shipped to me a.s.a.p. and, assuming you will incur all expenses, I'll be happy to dispose of it for you.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Isnt that mainly an spl type sub?
Especially in that size enclosure I dont think your gonna get any type of tight bass response out of it.
Plus most people would agree SQ and Rap dont really go hand in hand together....


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> Isnt that mainly an spl type sub?
> Especially in that size enclosure I dont think your gonna get any type of tight bass response out of it.
> Plus most people would agree SQ and Rap dont really go hand in hand together....


You're pretty much wrong on every point. The WGTI's are supposed to be extremely accurate and musical, the only reason I don't try a couple is the mounting depth. There is nothing particularly bad about rap. Just like anything mainstream there is good and bad. Good artists, bad artists, good recordings, bad recordings. 

All of this SQ music talk drives me mad! I don't want my system to sound good on demo disks with stupid ass songs, I want my system to sound good playing the music that I love to listen to.


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've have a JBL P1224 and I love it!! I have always been VERY curious to find out how the MKII's would sound. I am running my P1224 in a 1 cube sealed box w/ around 1100 RMS to it. I've always been impressed w/ it's overall performance. My entire car is filled w/ JBL speakers and I am pretty proud of the sound!! Nice buy!! Very jealous!! I do have a 4 cb ported box but have been nervous to mount it up.... Scared I might blow the damn thing up.... ( I know / I know / you only blow **** up when you do something stupid )


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you put in rap, the speaker will play it..if you put in something tighter with a solid kick, the speaker will play that too. It is JBL's flagship sub, and it's going to perform very well in any scenario as long as it's in the right enclosure for what you are doing. If you want the best low end extension and all around versatility, I would recommend using the ported enclosure you had in mind with a high pass filter (subsonic) set just below the box's tuning frequency.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

gijoe said:


> You're pretty much wrong on every point. The WGTI's are supposed to be extremely accurate and musical, the only reason I don't try a couple is the mounting depth. There is nothing particularly bad about rap. Just like anything mainstream there is good and bad. Good artists, bad artists, good recordings, bad recordings.
> 
> All of this SQ music talk drives me mad! I don't want my system to sound good on demo disks with stupid ass songs, I want my system to sound good playing the music that I love to listen to.


I was actually asking a question about that sub and not knocking it at all
it appears to be a very nice sub
My question about it though was that if it was an spl sub as I was not sure since I am not familiar with that particular one...
Also what I meant about rap not really being thought of as SQ music was more towards the fact that when I think of SQ music I think of things that are played on actual instruments where you can hear fingers running across guitar strings and things of the type
I personally do'nt think something generally made with synthesizer's and computers as what I would call SQ music but again that is just MY OPINION and nothing more
I wasn't trying to upset anyone on there choice of music...


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

tinctorus said:


> Isnt that mainly an spl type sub?
> Especially in that size enclosure I dont think your gonna get any type of tight bass response out of it.
> Plus most people would agree SQ and Rap dont really go hand in hand together....


Criminy X 2! 
OP dude, depending on the rest of your setup, install and tuning, I believe you will really enjoy the sub system.


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

i had one of these subs - i put it into a sealed box and tried it with different amps - it was one of the best subs ive ever heard on lots of different music - i eventually sold it because the sub in the enclosure was too heavy for my little cheap hatchback car - and ive gotten a compromise pair of 10" subs which dont need big enclosures to save weight 

i will eventually buy another car where i can use a pair of these and not affect the vehicle because as ive said it was the best sub that i have personally heard and before that i tried a Morel Ultimo as well as a few JL audio subs - nothing wrong with the others but the JBL just worked well with my taste in music for what i was after in regards to my audio setup


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually, I have a pair of the 12's. I'm feeding them 1200W/side, into 1cft sealed/driver. They sound "ok", but Seem to be lacking bottom end. I can either blame that on not going ported, or I also want to try increasing the size of the enclosure. They recommend a 1 cft sealed, but I'm guessing 1.25 might work better. 

As you were wanting to go ported, I think you should go with the factory recommended size, or very close to it. They recommend 2.25 cft ported to 31hz. The guy I got one of them from said they sounded best in a 2.4 cft box ported...(his testing, not mine). I might try them in various boxes until I have tried a few different possiblities.


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

K, my bad. I just realized it was a 15", and not a 12". You might have the right idea with a 4 cft box.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I nominate this thread for "The Dumb Questions Forum" thread of the year!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> I nominate this thread for "The Dumb Questions Forum" thread of the year!


I agree


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Step away slowly from the W15GTi. Jump on Craigslist and search for a Kicker L7. Buy it. Install it. Package up the W15GTi, and list it in the Classifieds.


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> I nominate this thread for "The Dumb Questions Forum" thread of the year!


If they don't ask questions, they don't learn. Who's dumber, the one who asks questions to get answers or the one that never asks and consequently never learns.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

slomofo said:


> If they don't ask questions, they don't learn. Who's dumber, the one who asks questions to get answers or the one that never asks and consequently never learns.


I choose the one who finds their own answers by researching.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

This forum is really bad for people being rude to others for asking questions
It's really pathetic that the forum veterans jump all over new guys for simple things like asking a question that may or may not have been asked before or even **** like grammar
I mean its the internet don't take it so serious 
Not to mention some people either dont actually know how to search or simply dont know WHAT to search for whereas as others may
We all started somewhere and all had what may seem like silly questions now but werent when WE were asking them
It seems people only think the questions they arent asking are stupid but every question they ask is the best one yet...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Tinctorus, you're right, it's the internet and it's not that serious. However, I think the point you're missing is that there is still a bit of etiquette involved. When you barge in and start yelling in all caps and use broken English it's just offensive.

When I really break down that first post....what was he asking? How good is the SQ; really? This is all AFTER he already bought the sub? He jumped in here with his sub, box design, and power all wrapped up already. So what is this thread about? If he's looking for opinions on the sub he could just search "W15 GTI MKII" and find a ton. 

I think the BIGGEST reason that most "veterans" as you call us, get pissed is that the information they seek has been touched on multiple times and it's right there waiting for them to find it! This forum's database is a wealth of knowledge. I mean you can't even imagine the information that's graced these pages. And the frustrating part is that people wont ever go LOOKING for that info and it will die completely unused and under appreciated because they didn't put forth just a weeeee bit of effort.

Asking questions is a good way to learn. But I PROMISE you'll learn more from this forum by READING


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Man, I sound old and bitter and I'm only 23...what's up with that?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ItalynStylion said:


> Man, I sound old and bitter and I'm only 23...what's up with that?


Old timer.

Tinctorus,

Pink Floyd used lots of synthesizers and electronic instruments in there music. Are they not considered sq?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Man, I sound old and bitter and I'm only 23...what's up with that?


You're bitter and old. Its the only explanation.

Or, ca.com v.2 is starting to live up to the original, as the DIYMA we knew is dying.

OP: The sub will work for you. It is an amazing sub for all music.

tinctorus: With all due respect, you are new here. If you dont like the attitude then go away. Dont come lecture people about the forum. While you may not know how to search it does mean that this not is a dumb question *on this forum* - hence the nomination for dumbest thread and the facepalms, etc.

Also, you need to remember that what you consider "ESS QUE" music does not mean everything else is not good stuff, or not quality.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

bassfromspace said:


> Old timer.
> 
> Tinctorus,
> 
> Pink Floyd used lots of synthesizers and electronic instruments in there music. Are they not considered sq?


Please dont try and compare pink floyd who was an amazing band to any type of "rap" lol
And to Italyionstalion I agree that more people should learn to use the search function and I wasn't singling out this thread I was just stating what I have seen so far in my short time on this forum.
Ive already got a warning from admin for defending myself from 6 different people jumping on me calling me an idiot and stating I have a 3rd grade reading level from a thread I started asking people's friggin thoughts on something and because I called someone an idiot and posted a picture of an internet gangster I was given a warning.
So I haven't felt very welcomed on this board and that's fine because I'm not here to make "internet friend's" I am here because I find this board to have a wealth of information that I think will be beneficial to me in the design and installation of my equipment in my vehicle.
As far as the OP using broken English sometimes that's something you have to deal with since afterall America isnt the only place the internet is open to so sometimes you will get people not from here that try there hardest to speak our language and as it may be some happen to do that better than others...
So basically while I agree he could have searched you cant knock him for "broken English"


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

el_chupo_ said:


> You're bitter and old. Its the only explanation.
> 
> Or, ca.com v.2 is starting to live up to the original, as the DIYMA we knew is dying.
> 
> ...


Thats a typical response from this forum and a pretty stupid one at that...
I wasn't giving anyone a lecture so dont start in on me with that ****
You have your thoughts and I have mine. 
So as you said deal with it or put me on the ignore list partner


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

tinctorus said:


> Please dont try and compare pink floyd who was an amazing band to any type of "rap" lol


That's akin to me saying you're not a real installer because you're an MECP certified installer for Best Buy.:laugh:


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> Thats a typical response from this forum and a pretty stupid one at that...
> I wasn't giving anyone a lecture so dont start in on me with that ****
> You have your thoughts and I have mine.
> So as you said deal with it or put me on the ignore list partner



I dont put anyone on the ignore list. I am old enough to realize an idiot an ignore them. You dont seem surprised that you get that response. Now you are pointing out it is from multiple people. Maybe it isnt the internet message board, it is the user.




bassfromspace said:


> That's akin to me saying you're not a real installer because you're an MECP certified installer for Best Buy.:laugh:


:surprised::surprised:


Hope you learn what you need for your install Tin.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

el_chupo_ said:


> I dont put anyone on the ignore list. I am old enough to realize an idiot an ignore them. You dont seem surprised that you get that response. Now you are pointing out it is from multiple people. Maybe it isnt the internet message board, it is the user.
> 
> 
> :surprised::surprised:
> ...


What I meant by that is getting ideas for custom work I dont need help with doing the work I just needed some more ideas.
I really dont understand how you are anyone else comes off saying im an idiot or saying because I work at best buy that I have no skills with installing.
Ive been doing it 11 years and I choose to work there because its a good company to work for.
I haven't bashed you or anyone else on this boards and try to treat everyone with respect since this board is full of knowledge yet so far most of this board has come off as complete cocksuckers when all I have done is ask a few questions and give help when I can.
Theres surely nothing wrong with my grammar or reading comprehension I can assure you of that
just like every other forum board you've got people that think they are becoming internet infamous by being an ******* to someone they've never met...
I don't seem to remember anywhere on here at any point that I have bashed you or anyone else on this board so I really don't see what the issue is?
Also I'm going to assume from the smart ass response of "I hope you get what you need to know for your install" I am goind to assume that you know everything there is to possibly know about car audio and can do anything that you want to do without any help or any questions???
You surely must since you find it so funny that just because I do installs for a living that its ridiculous for me to want to learn more...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Just had to say most of you on here are uptight assholes. You are becoming the joke of the car audio forum world with your "you don't know sq" attitude issues. Don't bother responding to me here either. If you want to call me out come find me on another forum. *******.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just had to say most of you on here are uptight assholes. You are becoming the joke of the car audio forum world with your "you don't know sq" attitude issues. Don't bother responding to me here either. If you want to call me out come find me on another forum. *******.


Your post puts you on the same level as the "uptight assholes"


----------



## j_blackman (Jun 14, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just had to say most of you on here are uptight assholes. You are becoming the joke of the car audio forum world with your "you don't know sq" attitude issues. Don't bother responding to me here either. If you want to call me out come find me on another forum. *******.


Frequently "uptight *******" and "******" are antonymous.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

j_blackman said:


> Frequently "uptight *******" and "******" are antonymous.


priceless!


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Am I on CA??? 

This has to be the worst thread ever on this forum... Someone kill it before it breads.

Peas!


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Pillow said:


> Am I on CA???
> 
> This has to be the worst thread ever on this forum... Someone kill it before it breads.
> 
> Peas!


Seriously? You've been here for what, two months? 

BTW, it's breeds and peace.


----------

